# Diesel Power Loss? Please Help!



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

bdwalker43 said:


> So this may be completely subjective, but I feel like my diesel has less torque than it used to. It's about 20 degrees and snowing for the last couple days where I live but I don't think that is why it has less power.
> 
> At first I thought it would be my intake but I checked the filter and it is almost brand new, so now I think that it would be something with fuel delivery. I changed the filter about a month ago and it has 84% usage according the dash (side note: about a week ago my car had trouble starting and it wasn't that cold). So I think that something is wrong with my fuel pump or the diesel fuel is just really bad around here right now. My car almost feels like it a gas engine now because it doesn't make low end torque anymore but my scangauge still says that I'm making boost
> 
> Has anyone else had a problem with this?


When you replaced your fuel filter did you prime your pump prior starting the engine and then did you drain the newly installed filter to remove any air from fuel system?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdwalker43 (Jan 24, 2018)

pacolino said:


> When you replaced your fuel filter did you prime your pump prior starting the engine and then did you drain the newly installed filter to remove any air from fuel system?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I primed it but are you supposed to open the drain plug again after you prime it?


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

bdwalker43 said:


> I primed it but are you supposed to open the drain plug again after you prime it?


Sure my friend, with engine running at idle speed open the drain plug gently below the fuel filter housing and let it drain for about 40 sec until you see a solid fuel line and no air, then close it back and you're good to go. Let us know how power feels like after you do this, don't forget to place a pail below your filter to contain all that fuel.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

#winterblend


----------



## bdwalker43 (Jan 24, 2018)

pacolino said:


> bdwalker43 said:
> 
> 
> > I primed it but are you supposed to open the drain plug again after you prime it?
> ...


Thank you, I’ll give it a try later!


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

bdwalker43 said:


> Thank you, I’ll give it a try later!


So how's a going, anything new?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

pacolino said:


> So how's a going, anything new?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


She posted this in another thread. 



bdwalker43 said:


> If you think you have a power loss problems after doing this, make sure you release the air from the filter housing. I thought my CTD had a turbo issue because it made less torque but it’s because there was air in the filter housing and my engine was running really really lean.
> To do this just idle you me engine and loosen the drain plug until there’s a smooth stream of fuel. I don’t think this is a requirement but if you get air it does help


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I am finding my diesel to run even better with age. I had dry roads on a onramp to an interstate and I did a wide open run and shortly after I entered freeway I was doing about 90mph, backed off to my normal 75 and went about my business. As it starts to get warmer the mpg seems to improve. Looking forward to warmer weather.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

<Moderator Hat On>

I just cleaned up the pissing contest / flame war start in this thread. One of the strengths of CruzeTalk is members passing on tips that have helped them. Hopefully they credit the source of the tips/suggestions but this is not a requirement. Another strength is our active moderation team, so yes, we do step in as needed.

</Moderator Hat Off>


----------

